# HVLP not atomizing



## ogre (Oct 25, 2007)

I am painting some furniture for a customer and decided to break out the hvlp. I do not have a lot experience with it even though I have had the unit for over 10 years. I have a lot of spray experience but with an airless. I am using Breakthough over stix and the material seems to be comming out in large drops. It does not appear to be fully atomized. I am using a 2.0 tip. What adjustmets need to be made to get that smooth finish?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have not sprayed breakthrough, but how much are you thinning it and what stage turbine do you have (or is it compressor powered)?


----------



## ogre (Oct 25, 2007)

Four stage turbine. I am thinning about 7-10%. The product seems viscous. Do you think it may bee too thick? Mike


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Could be too thick. I have an old 3 stage turbine that would require almost 20% thinning if I recall. My 5 stage is probably around 10% or so. Maybe a bit more thinning. Especially if the product is a thick one to start with. 

I do not like thinning product too much though. May not have much choice.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Have you reduced the material 5-10%?


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

you may need to thin a bit more,until it feels right.also try a smaller projector set/fluid tip and needle 1.5 - 1.0.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Have you used a viscosity cup to get more accurate thinning results? The manufacturer of the unit should be able to give recommendations for proper thinning ratio and tip for the product(s) being sprayed.


----------



## alertchief (Nov 12, 2009)

Warm water and more of it. This is one if the more difficult waterborne products to get just right. Although it dries fast it's a bit touchy on thinning. Once you get it right it looks fantastic and you can't beat the dry time .


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

alertchief said:


> Warm water and more of it. This is one if the more difficult waterborne products to get just right. Although it dries fast it's a bit touchy on thinning. Once you get it right it looks fantastic and you can't beat the dry time .


AC -
Have you sprayed it through an HVLP? I'm looking for a waterborne product I can get consistently good result with on doors, trim, cabinets, etc.
Thanks, 
Dan


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

I also believe 2.0 is to big especially after you thin down some.


----------



## madochio (Oct 26, 2011)

does paint really atomize with a hvlp? also most water based paint with not spray well with a hvlp. 1. thin it down 2. play with the tip sizes to find which one will work best. 3. also play with the controls to find the mix needed for said product. all units varies as well as the paint that you are trying to push. the major downside is that if you change products then you have to change the setting every time to make it work.


----------



## alertchief (Nov 12, 2009)

researchhound said:


> AC -
> Have you sprayed it through an HVLP? I'm looking for a waterborne product I can get consistently good result with on doors, trim, cabinets, etc.
> Thanks,
> Dan


Yes I have sprayed it with my capspray 115 6 stage hvlp on 3 occasions . I use a #3 tip. I tried a 2 but just couldn't find the sweet spot with it. It was a process of trial and error on some scrap doors . I don't use a cup to measure the viscosity instead just eye balling it. After a time or 2 you will have it dialed in. One piece of advice I would have is make sure if not spraying in a shop or new construction you cover everything nearby as this stuff travels on me like no other. It's finished appearance and dry time make it a great choice. Good luck.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

alertchief said:


> Yes I have sprayed it with my capspray 115 6 stage hvlp on 3 occasions . I use a #3 tip. I tried a 2 but just couldn't find the sweet spot with it. It was a process of trial and error on some scrap doors . I don't use a cup to measure the viscosity instead just eye balling it. After a time or 2 you will have it dialed in. One piece of advice I would have is make sure if not spraying in a shop or new construction you cover everything nearby as this stuff travels on me like no other. It's finished appearance and dry time make it a great choice. Good luck.


Thanks for the Feedback. I don't typically use a cup anymore either since you eventually get a feel for what the product should look like. But for someone struggling to figure it out going back to the basics may be best.

Glad to hear the product works out of an HVLP. I really like mine for oil but have been frustrated with the performance with the waterbased I've used. Once I find the product that gives the result I'm looking for I'll be a happy camper (until they'll stop making it or change the formula).

Interesting about the traveling - a good heads up.
Dan


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

6 stages is alot of air,one reason why it travels more than usual.thin it down some change to a smaller projector set dial down the air. you can get a very smooth finish from a turbine hvlp set up just takes some dialing in as mentioned before. these things allways blow over spray you can minimize overspray, i use a 2 stage and can get a smooth finish and any finish i desire. just got to play with it a little to get it dialed in and that takes me about 5-10 minutes no matter what type of sprayable coating oil,water or multi spec it's all doable.practice makes better.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

My problem has been with large surfaces like smooth doors. Seems to be at the edge of the fan pattern where it looks like it's laying down differently. Heard it mentioned that warm air from the turbine can dry it out on the edges but I'm running maximum hose as well as a whip line. Looks okay from straight on but viewed from an angle... 
Everything else turns out fine.


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

you may meed to thin a little more and use the next smaller size tip for better atomization and spray pattern.
also go with several coats first tack coat and then build up so on vs a couple good to heavy coats.dont know your spray techniqe so just some ideas/tips.the warm air is a pita sometimes just try to keep a wet edge.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

madochio said:


> does paint really atomize with a hvlp? also most water based paint with not spray well with a hvlp. 1. thin it down 2. play with the tip sizes to find which one will work best. 3. also play with the controls to find the mix needed for said product. all units varies as well as the paint that you are trying to push. the major downside is that if you change products then you have to change the setting every time to make it work.


Big pita. That's why I'd like to have a "go to" waterborne product for doors and cabinets.




ibsocal said:


> you may meed to thin a little more and use the next smaller size tip for better atomization and spray pattern.
> also go with several coats first tack coat and then build up so on vs a couple good to heavy coats.dont know your spray techniqe so just some ideas/tips.the warm air is a pita sometimes just try to keep a wet edge.


Yeah. Plan to pick up a few spare doors from habitat and experiment/practice some more. Also try some different tips. Like the machine - just frustrated by this one issue.


----------

